# My sister's Chi is sick..



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So my sister (18 years old) called me today. She just got back from camping last night around 4/5 pm (with her dogs) and dropped the dogs off at home then went to her boyfriend's house. Well she came home last night and her Chihuahua had thrown up (about 3 years old) everywhere. When she woke up in the morning, he wasn't in bed with her and there was a trail of puke all down the stairs. She guesstimated about 10 throw ups all together. He didn't wanna eat all day yesterday, but that is normal for him, he is a finicky eater with his dog food. She gave him a piece of sausage that had dropped in the sand, but that's in. He has had about 5 soft/runny poops. He hasn't eaten anything today either but my sister just called and said he threw up twice in her bed this morning.

I told my sister to get some pedialyte, pumpkin, yogurt, and chicken baby food and make a mixture out of it to syringe him. And to not give him any food besides chicken, white rice and chicken broth.

He was fully vaccinated about 3 months ago, since we didn't know if he had every really been vaccinated before. When is it time to go to the vet? When Izzie was this sick, my vet bill was $350 for her. I know my sister can't afford that right now. She can afford $50 or so. Him throwing up this much just really worries me, my dogs have never thrown up like that. She for sure will take him to the vet if it's needed, I just don't know if we should try to give some chicken/rice/ mixture stuff to him first, and see if it helps?

Is their any other suggestions of what to do for him? Or any ideas of what is going on?? I am going over there in a little bit and I'm going to bring over my baby butt thermometer to take his temp.

A couple pics of the lil guy-


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think he should go to the vet. I understand why people hesitate sometimes to go though. My boyfriends sister's shih tzu was vomiting a lot and when she took her in to the vet they did all kinds of tests and ended up charging them $500. All they could tell her was that it might be a virus or the dog ate something bad. And the dog ended up being fine.

If the dog ends up being fine it feels like a waste of money, but if something really is wrong then you would feel really bad if you didn't take him. To me it seem better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwwww! i would take him to the vet if this carrys on any longer! i understand the vet bills but surely if they are a good vet they will let her pay back in chunks? x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like he might have gotten into something. Poor guy. Does she have a good vet? I think the pedialyte is a good idea, but if I were her, I would call my vet immediately before giving him anything. They'll be able to tell her if she should bring him in or not. He could become dehydrated really quickly if he's throwing up as well as experiencing diarrhea.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe it's the sausage... Not good for dogs..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At the vet now.. Its a long wait. I tried to syringe him the mixture and he threw it all up right away. His poop is like a very runny dark green. Dont know what he could have gotten into...


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They think it's HGE but they don't know for sure. He threw up like 6 times at the vets. Did stool test and found blood in it. Gave him anti-nausea injection, sub-q fluids, and 2 different antibiotics. No food or anything for 12 hours, then after that she can try bland stuff and my mixture. If he starts having bloody stools, throwing up more, or getting worse period, she needs to take him in asap. He would have to be hospitalized since this CAN turn fatal. Let's hope he will get better and not worse..


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Poor baby! Sending prayers and healing thoughts his way. Please keep us posted..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's terrible. Hopefully he'll recover quickly! So glad he's getting the care he needs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so glad he went to the vet. HGE is a very scary thing. I hope its not that. Keep us updated.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope your sisters chi will be fine.
Will think of him in my prayers.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of your sister and her sick little fellow...hope they identify his ailment quickly and get him on the road to recovery....


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hope he become better poor little guy will be praying for him also make sure to ask your sister about the sausage if it is a made in china treat could cause the condition i read it online.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

The sausage was a lil smokeys sausage for humans. He had the whole thing, but I guess it was really tiny.

Anyways, he is doing good. Had tons of major diarrhea once yesterday but nothing since then. He is acting pretty normal, for himself anyways... just not really wanting to eat even chicken. So my sister has been syringing him the liquid mixture I made him to keep him hydrated, and giving him his antibiotics. Hasn't thrown up anymore or anything even tho the anti nausea injection wore off yesterday. So I think somethin is workin!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better! The sausage was probably way to fatty and spicy for the little guy.. Could of been the reason for his feeling sick..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I dunno tho.. cuz they give him different ppl food all the time, mostly my mom does. So it shouldn't be that. But he was trying to get into a lot of stuff around the campfire when she took him camping so the vet thought maybe it was something from there.


----------



## Rasco (May 16, 2012)

good to hear he's doing better!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi whow he had me worried there so glad as i read on that hes lots better close call on that one he most probably ate everything he could at the campfire i know my buster is always looking for food


----------

